# Fantom Ransomware Encrypts your Files while pretending to be Windows Update



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> A new ransomware called Fantom was discovered by AVG malware researcher Jakub Kroustek that is based on the open-source EDA2 ransomware project. The Fantom Ransomware uses an interesting feature of displaying a fake Windows Update screen that pretends Windows is installing a new critical update. In the background, though, Fantom is secretly encrypting a victim's files without them noticing.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no way to currently decrypt the Fantom Ransomware and usual methods for get EDA2 based ransomware keys are not available with this variant. For those who wish to discuss this ransomware or need support, you can use the Fantom Ransomware Help Support Topic.
> 
> ...


Fantom Ransomware Encrypts your Files while pretending to be Windows Update


----------

